# GC Key Login has been disabled for unknown reason?



## Skatanic (24 Mar 2012)

Does anyone know of any reasons why I'm getting this message when I'm trying to view my application status ? 

"Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled. For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877. You will be logged out in 1 minute." 


Thanks


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Mar 2012)

I think it means they want you to call the recruiting centre, just a WAG on my part though.


----------



## MMSS (24 Mar 2012)

Skatanic said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any reasons why I'm getting this message when I'm trying to view my application status ?
> 
> "Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled. For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877. You will be logged out in 1 minute."
> 
> ...



I get the same thing. After sending the electronic submission, it said that "if you have applied previously, you will not be able to track your application online". So if you have applied before, this is probably the issue.


----------



## jnthncrdns (24 Mar 2012)

When I called them about my disabled account, they said it just means that they are currently processing my application.


----------



## MMSS (24 Mar 2012)

jnthncrdns said:
			
		

> When I called them about my disabled account, they said it just means that they are currently processing my application.



Must be the whole "no news is good news" thing


----------



## Skatanic (24 Mar 2012)

Thanks for your replies !

I just sent in my transcripts, birth certificate etc, two days ago hopefully I receive a call soon for my CFAT!


----------



## MMSS (24 Mar 2012)

Skatanic said:
			
		

> Thanks for your replies !
> 
> I just sent in my transcripts, birth certificate etc, two days ago hopefully I receive a call soon for my CFAT!



That's about the schedule I had - a few days after sending them in, online access disabled. Got the email yesterday that the transcripts etc were received, so now in the process of reviewing them and (hopefully) forwarding file to the local RC.


----------



## Trick (24 Mar 2012)

Skatanic said:
			
		

> Thanks for your replies !
> 
> I just sent in my transcripts, birth certificate etc, two days ago hopefully I receive a call soon for my CFAT!



If you've previously applied, everything is fine.


----------



## BoC (19 Nov 2013)

Hi everyone, I submitted my online application 2 weeks ago, and have been contacted by a recruiter about the first processing, he told me he would send an email regarding further steps. Today I got the the following message when i log in to my GC Key account to check if any update, 

"Your access to the Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled. For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877. You will be logged out in 1 minute" 

I have no idea why my account is disable, anyone had the same experience? I will certainly call the phone number listed above to find out what's going on...


----------



## lee465 (19 Nov 2013)

You're going to have to make a new one. I got this notice when my application was closed and I tried re-applying. After a couple hours of phone tag between GC-Key and CF, it just comes down to making a new one and informing CF of doing so. Even with a new GC Key the forces were able to acknowledge my old application as well, so as long as they are informed I think it should be alright. Call the CF to make sure before taking my advice though, just to be sure!


----------



## marinemech (19 Nov 2013)

i remember a while back, talking to a recruiter, that they decided to stop online access for everyone while they rework the site


----------

